# Bikerinnen im Raum Aachen gesucht



## Waldkatze (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin 38, fahre ein Lapierre Fully, mag sowohl Trails (Preuswald, Entenpfuhl, etc.) also Spaß-Runden mit etwas Adrenalin. Als auch längere Touren z.B. Richtung Brunssumer Heide oder ins Venn, bei denen man Kilometer macht und die Landschaft geniessen kann. 

Da ich im Schichtdienst arbeite, bin ich zeitlich flexibel und kann auch in der Woche tagsüber fahren.

Na, gibt es hier Gleichgesinnte?

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Verena, wenn´s noch aktuell ist, melde ich mich mal hier; vielleicht gibt´s noch mehr Interessenten. Habe allerdings (bisher nur) ein Hardtail, fahre aber auch gerne Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (31. August 2015)

War ne coole 1. Ausfahrt incl. Hexenwäldchen und diversen Trails ohne Namen.18km 300Hm. Vielleicht finden sich noch weitere gleichgesinnte Mädels...


----------



## Perlenkette (31. August 2015)

War super!!! Könnte sich für die Rubrik "Mein Highlight heute" qualifizieren. Wir waren noch am Brennesseltrail und am Funkturmtrail, oder?


----------



## Waldkatze (31. August 2015)

Si, Brennessel gab es einige. Da wächst die Sympathie den Knieschonern gegenüber... Ja, wir waren am Funkturmtrail. Und nächstes Jahr fahren wir den auch gemeinsam runter. Glaubs mir!


----------



## Waldkatze (3. September 2015)

Trotz Zunahme des "Modders" hat es heute wieder großen Spaß gemacht. 14km 350HM. 
Gleicher Einstieg wie letztes Mal: Schotterpiste Nähe DLP runter, Hexenwäldchen, Kelmis-Trail, hoch zum Plastikkreuz, durch den grünen Tunnel Richtung Lütticher, Enduro 2.0 und zum Ausrollen (Ja vorher gings wieder hoch) Spitzkehren üben auf der Chicken-Line am Funkturm-Trail. (Wir sind Mädchen - wir dürfen das). 
Dank des X-Chromosoms verlieren wir auch nicht das Gesicht, wenn am Berg der Jogger grinsend an uns vorbei zieht. 

Jeder kann sein eigenes Tempo berghoch fahren, 
anstatt mit HF über 200 (ich kann doch nicht zulassen, daß der mich abhängt) krampfhaft und kurz vorm Kollaps, dranzubleiben.

Wir können auch oben am Berg stehen bleiben, den Ausblick und die Ruhe geniessen.

Bin ich froh, daß ich ein Mädchen bin und so eine nette und entspannte Mitfahrerin gefunden habe.

Fijn weekend...


----------



## Waldkatze (30. September 2015)

Bei traumhaftem Wetter und perfekten Bodenbedingungen heute nochmal gemeinsam den Wald genossen. 21km 500HM

Über den alten Mann zum Hexenwäldchen, Kelmistrail, den grünen Tunnel, die Lütticher Straße gekreuzt, respektvoll Angst 3 von unten betrachtet (mit dem Vorsatz auch das irgendwann locker runter zu fahren).
Fahrtechniktraining am Tümpel- und Jazztrail, incl. Videoanalyse. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Nur 1 von vielen Gründen, warum gemeinsames Fahren Freude bringt.

Auf dem Weg nach 7 Wege konnten wir auch ein häufig auftretendes Phänomen beobachten:
Einer von der Gattung der Y-Chromosome kam von hinten heran. Den Blick starr gerade aus gerichtet (bloß nicht dazu herab lassen Blickkontakt aufzunehmen), beide Hände fest am Lenker, so zog er vorbei und wir konnten die heißen Lycras von hinten bewundern.

Ich versteh das wirklich nicht. Warum kann man sich nicht grüßen??? 
Sowohl die motorisierte Fraktion wie Brummi- oder Motorradfahrer als auch Reiter und Hundebesitzer geben sich verbal oder nonverbal ein Zeichen. Ich komm vom Dorf, da grüßt man sich sogar als Fußgänger im Wald und wünscht sich noch ne "Fijne wandeling"
Liegt es daran, daß es der coole Biker damit symbolisieren möchte, daß er Klassen über uns unterwegs ist?
Er zur Kategorie gehört: Mit Frauen fahr ich eh nicht; was haben die Hühner im Wald verloren?
Er seinen Tacho nicht aus den Augen lassen kann?

Zum Glück begegne ich allerdings gelegentlich auch Ausnahmen. Letztlich grüßte mich sogar einer in kompletter Montur (also einer von den harten Jungs), lächelte freundlich und wünschte mir noch viel Spaß. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=veEHPthI3kY

Zurück zur Tour: als "Toutje" zum Abschluß ging es von 7 Wege noch den Ballertrail zu Diepenbenden runter. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch ne Weile. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Oktober 2015)

Okay, nun bin ich mal dran: Am Freitag haben wir das schöne Wetter und die trockenen Trails genutzt und haben nochmal eine tolle Runde gedreht. Wir sind schöööne Trails gefahren, haben kniffelige Stellen geübt (was bedeutet: immer wieder hochlatschen ) und haben uns nach dem Bike- Setup durch einen echten MTB-Crack coachen lassen (danke dafür!). Ich durfte ihm mein Rad zum Testen geben und ich hoffe, *es* hat etwas gelernt . Es gibt zwischendurch immer etwas zu lachen, möglicherweise fühlt sich der ein oder andere alleinfahrende männliche MTBiker irgendwie "verfolgt" . Macht großen Spaß!

Warum ich /wir das alles schreiben? Naja ein Tagebuch müssen wir nicht führen, aber wir hoffen, doch noch ein paar Mädels für eine Mädelstruppe zu finden oder das ein oder andere unverbindliche MTB-Treffen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (7. Januar 2016)

Hey,
ich passe zwar vieleicht nicht ganz in eure Runde, da ich mich gerade noch gegen ein richtiges Mountainbike und stattdessen für ein Crossrad entschieden hab (wollte irgendwie die geschwindigkeit vom Rennrad doch nicht ganz aufgeben)
Aber eventuell hätte ich doch eher in richtung eines XC Hardtail gucken sollen, nachdem mir die letzten Wochen trotz Schlammschlacht schon einige einfache Singletrails im Wurmtal spaß gemacht haben.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal breitere Reifen (41mm )  bestellt und überlege ob ich meinem Sattel noch eine Verstellstütze spendiere (man ist schließlich faul ) oder erstmal so weiter probiere??

jedenfalls werden jetzt erstmal die Grenzen meines Radon Scarts langsam ausgelotet.
Wenn ich das nicht allein machen muss würde ich mich aber durchaus sicherer fühlen, weswegen ich schlussendlich doch hier bei euch gelandet bin.
Ich hoffe ihr fahrt gelegentlich auch ein paar einfachere Strecken, wo man sich evtl. mal dazu gesellen darf.

Lg Lea

PS: ich hoffe ihr macht nicht gerade Winterpause


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Lea,

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt.

Wir fahren ab Frühjahr wieder auf den Trails im Aachener Wald; momentan begnügen wir uns mit CC und Touren. Ich nehme Dich gerne mal mit auf meine Hausrunde, die Trails dort sind eher flowig als steil. Dort kannst Du in Ruhe testen und gerne auch mal mein Rad ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Perlenkette,
schön das du dich meldest und ihr nicht im Winterschlaf seid. Ich hoffe wir bekommen das zusammen mal hin und ich halte dich dabei nicht auf, bzw von deinem Spaß ab 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

Winterschlaf kommt nicht infrage, ist ja Winterpokal Zeit . Nee im Ernst, ich möchte über den Winter Kondition für die nächste Saison tanken. Am Wochenende klappt´s gerne; heute wird etwas knapp, da es bald dunkel wird.


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Januar 2016)

gesagt, getan
hat mich die Perlenkette heute spontan auf ihre Trainingsrunde eingeladen, und wir haben die Wälder im Aachener Osten ein Wenig unsicher gemacht. 28Kilometer bei wunderschönem Wetter und bis auf das ein oder andere kilometerlange Schlammloch haben wir schön fahrbare Trails auf recht trockenem Nadelboden vorgefunden.
Eindeutig flacher und angemesseneres Gelände für mein Rad als das Wurmtal (oder ich kenne da die passenden Strecken noch nicht  ), hab ich mich echt wohl gefühlt und konnte endlich mal ein wenig ausprobieren und lernen das mein Drahtesel nicht von jeder Wurzel und jedem Stein scheut, der ein wenig unzivilisierter aus dem Weg guckt.

nur leider haben wir zwischendrin mal die Räder getauscht und was soll ich sagen, mein Rad ist keine 200km alt und ich gucke schon wieder nach ganz unvernünftigen Sachen.

Es hat echt Echt Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe wir können das mal wiederholen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für das Guiding und probieren lassen.
Lg Lea


----------



## Waldkatze (18. Januar 2016)

Hola chicas,

melde ich aus der Winterpause von La Palma zurück. Leider habe ich mir dort meine Steckachse hinten zerschossen. 

Es freut mich, daß ihr 2 schon Spaß hattet. Wenn mein Rad wieder läuft, bin ich gerne mit dabei.
@lea: Bei den hiesigen Bodenverhältnissen fahr ich auch lieber Waldautobahn.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## Miss_M (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus Aachen.
MTB fahre ich seit 2013. Immer gerne auf Trails im Aachener Wald. Bisher war ich auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs aber seit dieser Woche ist mein Canyon Spectral bei mir 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mal auf eine Runde mitnehmt. Perlenkette kenne ich ja schon vom Fahrtechnikkurs 

Viele Grüße,
Miss M.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Januar 2016)

Schön dass Du Dich (extra) angemeldet hast!


----------



## LeaLoewin (31. Januar 2016)

Hey,  schön das wir mehr werden,  freu mich drauf euch bald kennen zu lernen...  Ein schöner Tag und Zeit zum radeln wären toll, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju_dith (1. März 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben 
Ich fahr seit einem guten Jahr MTB und bin stolze Besitzerin eines super süßen Specialized Jett *.*
Würde mich jetzt zum Frühjahr hin auch gerne mehr aus dem Fitnessstudio raus, in den Wald rein bewegen 
Und freue mich, wenn ich mal auf eine Runde mitgenommen werde 

LG Judith


----------



## Perlenkette (1. März 2016)

/


----------



## Perlenkette (7. März 2016)

/


----------



## Waldkatze (3. April 2016)

Nach der 1. gemeinsamen Ausfahrt im Schnee, gab es heute die Fortsetzung bei traumhaften Wetterbedingungen und sogar zu sechst.

Dames, mein Grinsen hält noch immer an. 
Mir hat es große Freude gemacht, daß es trotz unterschiedlicher Fahrtechnik und gegebenem Material, so gut geklappt hat. Zum Glück blieb die befürchtete Familien-Hunde-Kinder-Invasion aus bzw. die Scharen haben sich nicht auf unseren Trails bewegt. An vielen Stellen nahezu perfekte Bodenbedingungen, laue Luft und endlich wieder kurze Hose. Was will man mehr?

Die Eckdaten: 27km, 580 HM, Fahrzeit: 2:25h. Die Gesamtzeit betrug, genetisch bedingt, nur _unwesentlich_ mehr. 
Wer von den Mitstreitern Interesse am GPS-Track hat, schicke mir eine PM. 
Wir haben auch kollektiv beschlossen, daß wir die besseren Hälften, so sie denn mitwollen, gerne mal in die Runde aufnehmen.

Sehr lustig war eben die Reaktion einer älteren Dame. Weg von ca. 3m Breite, Entfernung bis zu ihr ca 12m. Als Mädchen darf ich ja ne Klingel und weiteres Zubehör am Lenker haben - also kein Problem.
Sie zuckte zusammen, bewegte sich hektisch zur Seite und wendete sich mit einem gehetzt- mürrischem Gesichtsausdruck um (ich befürchtete schon Schlimmes). Doch dann wandelte sich das zu einem Lächeln, sie entspannte sich und wir wünschten uns gegenseitig einen schönen Tag.

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch...


----------



## Waldkatze (25. Juni 2016)

Sonntag, 15h an der Grillhütte/ Parkplatz oberhalb der Waldschenke. Karlshöher Hochweg.


----------

